# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Backordered Rims

## dun_right

Has anybody ever had Pro Comp rims backordered? I just ordered some the other day for a killer deal off 4 wheel Parts and they emailed me saying they are backordered and theres no ETA. Anyone have a similar problem with them? Im not in a rush just trying to figure out from other peoples experiences.

----------


## Rubicon

> Has anybody ever had Pro Comp rims backordered? I just ordered some the other day for a killer deal off 4 wheel Parts and they emailed me saying they are backordered and theres no ETA. Anyone have a similar problem with them? Im not in a rush just trying to figure out from other peoples experiences.


Yes! And the reason I will not order from them or their sister company(4WD Hardware) again. They are just the middle man and will gladly take your money, then not provide any product or answers. Much better companies out there to deal with.

However, Pro-Comp is excellent from my personal experience.

----------


## atvspeed4

Ordered shocks from them and took almost 6 months to come in due to same situation

----------


## dun_right

> Yes! And the reason I will not order from them or their sister company(4WD Hardware) again. They are just the middle man and will gladly take your money, then not provide any product or answers. Much better companies out there to deal with.
> 
> However, Pro-Comp is excellent from my personal experience.


Man what a bummer. Everywhere else for these rims is at least $150-$200 more expensive. Such a buzzkill! More than likely going to cancel and try to find them somewhere else. Thanks!

----------


## dun_right

> Ordered shocks from them and took almost 6 months to come in due to same situation


It sucks when a company cant follow through. What a bummer. Thanks for your input!

----------


## Rubicon

> Man what a bummer. Everywhere else for these rims is at least $150-$200 more expensive. Such a buzzkill! More than likely going to cancel and try to find them somewhere else. Thanks!


Ya, it is unfortunate, but happens a lot. Stick with reputable companies that are from this country, even though almost everything comes from China :(
Sorry for the bad news, however I am glad we saved you the wait and disappointment in the end.
I wish you good luck and hope you find something that is actually in stock, plus close in price.

----------


## jeepster

Look https://www.ntwonline.com/catalog/ca...l-sets/id/141/. and look under there Clearance section for Wheels.  They have some awesome deals there.  I got set of 5 alloy rims for like $300 they were marked down like 75%
and it was free shipping.

----------


## RalphTomaccio

I've had issues with 4WD as well, but it's pretty bad when another major company stops doing business with 4WD . . .

*An Important Announcement From ACE
Customer Satisfaction is Our #1 Goal*

It has always been our highest priority at ACE Engineering to provide the BEST customer service possible at all times and for all of our customers. If you have a problem, issue or question about any of our parts or your order, we want to solve that problem to your satisfaction in a timely manner.

*It is to that end that we are announcing today that we are no longer distributing through 4WD.com, 4 Wheel Parts or their partners.*

We believe this change in our distribution will lead to a smoother purchasing experience for all current and future ACE customers.

If you currently have an outstanding order for ACE parts through 4WD, please contact us at your convenience so we can do our best to help you receive the parts youre seeking. 586-806-6641. M-F 7am - 3:30pm EST.

Thank you,

ACE

----------


## FreakinJeep

I dunno what it is about wheels. 

I've had that same issue with Quadratec before. I ordered 5 wheels, three showed up, and when I called to say wtf, they told me the other two were backordered... so I returned the three and got them elsewhere.

Then I ordered 5 of the same wheels from an Amazon seller when I swapped to 6-lug this winter, and I got 4 of the same and 1 completely different wheel! The box wasn't even the same color.... What kind of dope ships 4 of one wheel and 1 of another to the same address? They corrected it quickly and shipped the right one, but man do I have bad luck buying wheels. 0 for 2. I guess it's not just me.

----------


## FSHJNKY

Call extreme terrain. Tell them you are an ExploringNH member, tell, them the wheels and price on the other site and ask if they will price match.

----------


## GSSFC

> Call extreme terrain. Tell them you are an ExploringNH member, tell, them the wheels and price on the other site and ask if they will price match.


I disagree with that.  Why should a company price match a product they actually have or can provide. Other company advertises at a lower price to entice a sale, but cannot back up the sale by providing the product. Im a firm believer in local business even if you have to pay a couple bucks more.

----------


## higgo

> I disagree with that.  Why should a company price match a product they actually have or can provide. Other company advertises at a lower price to entice a sale, but cannot back up the sale by providing the product. Im a firm believer in local business even if you have to pay a couple bucks more.


If people don't buy local, there won't be any local economy to speak of in a few years. You already see this in places where Walmart moved in and it's getting way worse with amazon etc. 

It's getting harder and harder for local guys to compete. The online guys make it so easy, and people are lazy. 

I don't think this leads to a good place. Most New Hampshire towns are already a shell of what they formerly were. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rubicon

> If people don't buy local, there won't be any local economy to speak of in a few years. You already see this in places where Walmart moved in and it's getting way worse with amazon etc. 
> 
> It's getting harder and harder for local guys to compete. The online guys make it so easy, and people are lazy. 
> 
> I don't think this leads to a good place. Most New Hampshire towns are already a shell of what they formerly were. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I basically have said this stuff before, but could not have said it ^ better myself.

----------


## FSHJNKY

I was giving him an option if Extreme had them in stock, so he could get the better price that he found on 4wd and not have to wait for the back ordered wheels.

Iin regards to ordering online vs local I understand your point, but are you saying you buy nothing online? Calling people lazy for shopping online is rude and disrespectful. I could spend an entire day going from store to store trying to find the parts I need or I can spend an hour doing research and order what I need and have it shipped to my door. You call it lazy, I call it being resourceful and utilizing my time differently. Instead of wasting gas and time I can order what I need and move on. Additionally many local mom and pop shops utilize online companies like amazon to sell their goods and services.

Also think about Pinterest and Amazon just to name a few. If it werent for those platforms small companies around the US would have even less exposure. Many small companies are booming because of the internet and online sales.

Lastly, lets not shame somebody because you choose to shop locally. Its the choice of the buyer, whatever the reason is to shop locally or online or wherever.

----------


## higgo

My "lazy" observation was about human nature in general. I was not targetting any person or group of people. I buy too much stuff online myself. I did l not mean to insult or be rude. 

It is getting harder and harder to resist because they (the large online merchants) make it so easy and because they will soon know us better than we know ourselves. They capture tons of data on everybody and they use it to build AI predictive models that target our weaknesses. It's basic at the moment but it's improving fast. Amazon,  google and facebook are the biggest offenders. 

People do have a choice where to buy,  but often we don't think about the long term consequences of our decisions. Not to mention that our freedom of "choice" is being manipulated in ways we have never had to deal with before. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FreakinJeep

I definitely do both. 

Before I ordered my new driveshafts from Adams or Tom Woods this year, I called a local guy in Windham on the recommendation of a coworker. His price was about the same as online, so I bought them from him. It was less convenient going to pick them up than having them shipped to my door, but it was worth it to me to spend local instead.

But when I need something very specific, it's always gonna be easier to find online. And something like RockAuto is way less frustrating than going to the parts store and dealing with a 16 year old kid who doesn't know anything. 

Also there's the problem that I often order stuff online at 11pm when I'm half asleep sitting on my couch. Kinda hard to replicate that convenience with a brick and mortar. 

Sent from my BV9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## BlueberryHill

> But when I need something very specific, it's always gonna be easier to find online. And something like RockAuto is way less frustrating than going to the parts store and dealing with a 16 year old kid who doesn't know anything.


Those are my biggest issues; parts for a 31 year old vehicle are not likely to be on the shelf so I can get them quicker online, and there are fewer and fewer knowledgeable counter guys (male or female) who know what they're doing. It bugs me when I have to lead them by the hand.




> Also there's the problem that I often order stuff online at 11pm when I'm half asleep sitting on my couch. Kinda hard to replicate that convenience with a brick and mortar.


Nothing better than ordering parts in my jammies 8^)

----------


## GSSFC

I will ad, that I will buy local when possible.  Im paying the premium for customer service. But you get one chance if your customer service sucks or youre poorly represented Im done doing business there.

----------


## dun_right

I buy as much as I can online as far as specific things I need that I have tried to find locally. I try to buy locally and when I can I do. But when online prices are so low compared to the local stores, its hard to justify not going online. 

I ended up going on Summit and got a pretty good deal on the exact 5 I needed. Theyre coming in Tuesday. Free shipping and they were running a $50 off promotion.

i was wicked sketched out by 4 wheel parts and it is pretty bad when a major company drops you. Ive ordered a couple things from them a while back and didnt have a problem. 

I actually emailed Pro Comp asking about backorders. They told me companies are running really good promotions on their wheels right now and are selling stock they dont have yet. Which makes no sense from a customer service point. Im sure theyre loving the money lol. They also said theyre looking at shipping to these companies by the end of the month. Ya well whose to say 4 wheel parts wasnt overselling trying to make out big time.

Im always sketched out about ordering such expensive parts online just because if its wrong you gotta deal with sending back and blah blah blah. I ordered a metal cloak game changer lift last week and Im really hoping nothing wrong with it when it comes in lol

----------


## Scerb

Pro Comp and 4WP are owned by the same company, that's why they were so cheap there, they don't need to follow the same MAP policies the rest of us dealers are required to.

----------

